# Tower tipped over, boot issues



## electricowl (Oct 25, 2015)

I tipped my tower over and I can't get to the desktop. I have a fan that is not working, so it typically brings up an error screen when booting that I exit out of and start automatically. Now it does the same but brings me to a blue screen after with the options of continue to windows 8.1, restart, or shut down. Every option just loops me back to the error screen followed by the blue screen.

I opened the case and made sure everything was tight, and while I'm no expert, it looks okay. Anything I can do? Any ideas?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Was it powered on when it was knocked over? If it was, the hard drive may have been damaged.


----------



## jellecf (May 6, 2012)

Is there a possibility that you can take a picture of the error screen? It is kinda hard to diagnose an error with no other information than that it is an error.

The fan that isn't working could just be a loose connection, please check the cable that goes from the fan to the motherboard. If it isn't connected correctly, make sure you plug it into a 3 or 4 pin connector. Above the pins on the motherboard it should say something like fan_1.

Then the harder part. It seems that your hdd (or ssd) is still sort of working, since it can still show the windows recovery screen. The problem is that this doesn't mean that it isn't damaged/corrupted.
If you have a windows recovery cd, try to use that to repair your install to see where it gets you. If you don't have a cd, use this link to create a media tool using a usb.

And please post what error is displayed :wink:

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You will need to run checkdisk /r to right this but we need to know pc or hardware to figure out how to do so because of UEFI bios and Windows 8 has made that very difficult.


----------



## electricowl (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for replies everyone! I restored it to factory settings and it seems to be okay. I had my drive backed up so didn't lose too much.


----------



## jellecf (May 6, 2012)

I would still try to run chdsk like Rich-M suggested, as some parts of your drive might still be corrupted


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have a fan that is not working





jellecf said:


> The fan that isn't working could just be a loose connection, please check the cable that goes from the fan to the motherboard. If it isn't connected correctly, make sure you plug it into a 3 or 4 pin connector. Above the pins on the motherboard it should say something like fan_1.


 Is the fans still not working? Shut down the computer and take off the side and make sure all cables are secure to the motherboard.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Now that it boots it will be easier to run "chkdsk /r":
How to Run CHKDSK in Windows 8


----------

